
What Socrates really said about knowledge - lurkage
http://www.skeptic.com/eskeptic/08-06-25.html#feature
======
volida
<<Εν οιδα οτι ουδεν οιδα>>

if you read it in the original Greek, you don't fall in the trap the author
fells. And although there is a wise contradiction showing Socrates wisdom,
what you can also intrepret is that if you don't know nothing then you know
everything.

------
radu_floricica
Upvoted more for the site then for the article. Loved the climate change issue
I found in the archives.

